# Clown effects music



## Valentine (Sep 4, 2011)

Whoehoe, nice! I like it. Made me shiver!


----------



## ClownSINNER (Sep 3, 2011)

ha ha so it works
thanks for listening


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Pretty cool mix !


----------



## ClownSINNER (Sep 3, 2011)

new one


----------



## ClownSINNER (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## CampCrystalLake (Oct 5, 2010)

How do we download your music? It is very cool. I subscribed to your youtube channel. thanks


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

get a youtube donwloader, lol though id ask him if i could first


----------



## ClownSINNER (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah you could use a download site, like snipmp3.com it only downloads the music,
or i can send them to you through email which might be better because it wont have
my pleasant dreams music intro/outro on it
send me a PM wiht your email address
and with the tracks you want or i can send you all that i have


----------



## Demon Acres (Oct 13, 2010)

I Love the clown music


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Jeesh, I'm usually not creeped out by clowns, but that music adds a lot of effect! I'd definitely be scared going through your haunt with that in the background.


----------



## ClownSINNER (Sep 3, 2011)

thanks for all the comments and views i have a few more clown theme tracks coming soon for this years and also other themes which i will post up as soon as they are ready.


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

I love them, and am looking forward to hearing your new stuff. We're having a carnival/circus theme for 2012...and would be so thrilled if we could borrow your tunes! Awesome job!


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yep ... likey. Good job.


----------

